# Car News -ASTON MARTIN’S FIRST SUV POWERS INTO FINAL STAGES OF DEVELOPMENT



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Aston Martin's first SUV subjected to extensive track development programme, realising performance levels that match existing Aston Martin sportscars
•Real-world test regime ensures DBX test programme becomes most extensive of any Aston Martin in history
•DBX to have true breadth of character with the practicality and comfort of an SUV matched with sportscar levels of performance
•DBX confirmed with 4.0-litre twin-turbo V8 producing 550PS / 700Nm. Becomes highest performing V8 engine in current range



























Wednesday 25 September, Gaydon, UK: With DBX's unveil drawing closer, Aston Martin's first SUV has entered the closing stages of the most comprehensive test regime of any Aston Martin and today, the luxury British marque can confirm the beating heart of the most versatile product in its illustrious history.

With extensive everyday real-world driving and high-performance track evaluation taking place at locations worldwide - including the brand's two key engineering centres at Silverstone, UK and the Nürburgring, Germany - Chief Engineer Matt Becker's team have focussed their development work to ensure the broad dynamic capability required of DBX.

While conducting durability testing at the demanding Nürburgring race circuit, DBX has delivered cornering speeds on par with the brand's most focussed sportscar Vantage, while achieving braking figures greater than the marque's Super GT, DBS ************. This brutal combination of performance for an SUV has already seen Aston Martin's engineering team regularly achieve sub 8-minute Nordschleife lap times during their regular testing regime.

DBX will feature a 4.0-litre twin-turbo V8, tuned to deliver the exhilaration of a modern GT. While recognisable from its application in the brand's existing Vantage and DB11 sportscars, DBX's V8 engine surpasses the performance credentials of these V8-powered models delivering 550PS and 700Nm of torque.

High speed testing has already proven DBX to repeatedly exceed 180mph, with final top speed and acceleration figures being set within the closing stages of the testing process.

As highlighted in today's video release, DBX's vocal chorus has also been honed by the brand's dedicated acoustic team. With a focus on creating a broader, more solid acoustic note, DBX's exhaust system has been tuned to reflect a deep bass with increasing mid-tones, creating true auditory exhilaration, particularly in more sporting drive modes.

DBX's testing programme continues apace, with Matt Becker, Aston Martin's Chief Engineer commenting: "We have concentrated our work to ensure that the calibration and tune of this 4.0-litre twin-turbo V8 delivers both the everyday usability and refinement expected by SUV owners. However, we have also focused heavily on matching that with the engaging driving dynamics that are commanded by our brand and inherent in every Aston Martin and early indications of the car's overall performance have been incredibly promising.

The next few months will be extremely important to us, as we continue to hone the powertrain credentials and a dynamic setup that will help make this the most exciting SUV on the market".

DBX is set to be unveiled this December


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just an F Pace with a different grill.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Just an F Pace with a different grill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Seeing as though it shares absolutely nothing in common with the F-Pace I'd be interested to know how so?

The concept is exactly the same as the F-Pace but then that has the same concept as a Q5, Range Rover Sport, Bentayga, Urus, Cayenne etc etc


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

andy665 said:


> Seeing as though it shares absolutely nothing in common with the F-Pace I'd be interested to know how so?
> 
> The concept is exactly the same as the F-Pace but then that has the same concept as a Q5, Range Rover Sport, Bentayga, Urus, Cayenne etc etc


How it looks was what I meant.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Can't say it looks all that appealing... front grille and shape of the boot panel look like they've been designed by a 5 year old with a blunt crayon.

Given the badge on the front I'm sure it'll still sell...


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Can't say it looks all that appealing... front grille and shape of the boot panel look like they've been designed by a 5 year old with a blunt crayon.
> 
> Given the badge on the front I'm sure it'll still sell...


Agree that boot ain't exactly subtle but I think it is still disguised... the grill... not too pretty but it is in line with the rest of the Aston Range... but bound to be some finishing touches that refine the look further ie I'll wait till the official launch before making up my mind! Performance looks awesome though!


----------



## ChrisHGTV (Sep 12, 2019)

I think all the premium/sports car manufacturers are using the same software to design their SUV’s. They plug in the dims of their best selling car and the software stretches it top to bottom, adds bigger wheels and raises the suspension a few inches.

To me they all seem a bit formulaic. Even the horror show Cullinan. If I was spending that kind of money, personally I’d want something a bit more original looking. You can’t argue against the performance and technological aspects though.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I must say I do find the concept of these cars a bit strange. I appreciate that they're cash cows for the companies but I'd love to hear people's rationale for buying one.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't like any of these SUVs from the premium marques. I followed a Bentayaga (spelling?) at a distance the other day. My wife asked me what I thought it was. I replied a Skoda. It was only when we'd passed it that I bothered to look again and noted it was a Bentley. Neither of us could believe it. Awful yellowy brown colour too.


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Saw the Lamborghini offering on the motorway the other day. What a stupid looking thing, vents, grilles, creases, false diffuser panels etc etc all over the place. Manufacturers seem lost to know what to do in order to make a vehicle appealing to punters so they end up being over stylised heaps.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Couldn't agree more with all the above comments.
All of the premium SUV's look awful and completely lack the class they should have.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> I don't like any of these SUVs from the premium marques. I followed a Bentayaga (spelling?).


No mate, it's the Bentley Butugly :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not for me at all, definitely doesn’t work...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/j.../IMG_20191004_1254462332_zpsy4jflj6o.jpg.html


----------

